# Essex cruise to HMC for Sunday 26th June



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Is anyone from the Essex area jct 30/31 M25 or there abouts going up to HMC on the sunday?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

planning to go there on the Sunday  leaving M25 junction 29 at a 7-8ish in the morning.

any takers?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Maybe nolive, im just seeing if anyone is going on the Saturday, im still undecided what day to go


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> planning to go there on the Sunday  leaving M25 junction 29 at a 7-8ish in the morning.
> 
> any takers?


I havent purchased my tickets yet, as i didnt really want to be norman no mates and go on my own. If you are travelling up Sunday i will probably meet you and we drive to Gaydon in convoy.

It will be good to do that insead of turning up on my own!!! 

Chris


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good to see more people getting ready for HMC, its going to be great.

Chris, don't worry about coming on your own, we are a friendly lot.

Just come over to the TTOC stand and say hi, we'll introduce you to some people to hang out with.

See ya there 8)


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

quote]

I havent purchased my tickets yet, as i didnt really want to be norman no mates and go on my own. If you are travelling up Sunday i will probably meet you and we drive to Gaydon in convoy.

It will be good to do that insead of turning up on my own!!! 

Chris[/quote]

No worries, I'm pretty much in the same situation than you anyway. The TT owners I've met so far are not around my place and the essex ones are not decided yet.

So again, I'm looking forward to seeing the outcome of this thread but I will definitively make it on Sunday.

feel free to PM if there's not enough takers for cruising to Gaydon and if u want to make it

Olivier


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> No worries, I'm pretty much in the same situation than you anyway. The TT owners I've met so far are not around my place and the essex ones are not decided yet.
> 
> So again, I'm looking forward to seeing the outcome of this thread but I will definitively make it on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Olivier,

I have purchased my ticket, so if thats ok with you, i will meet you and we can have a mini convoy to Gaydon.

Im sure there will be some more people along soon from our neck of the woods, it will be good to get a few more. We shall see if this thread develops, if it doesnt i will PM you closer to the date to organise details.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry, I'm a Sunday traveller as well otherwise ...



nolive said:


> planning to go there on the Sunday  leaving M25 junction 29 at a 7-8ish in the morning.
> 
> any takers?


I'll be getting on at J28 at around 07:00 to get to the South Mimms meet.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

moley said:


> Sorry, I'm a Sunday traveller as well otherwise ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moley,

That will be cool, if we leave and meet you around J28 at 7'ish then we can travel up with you and they guys from South Mimms, if thats ok.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't like early starts, and I can't stay too late on the Sunday, so I'll probably go up on the Saturday. I would have thought if there was anyone going up from Kent on the Saturday, or North London, we could meet up and tag along with them.


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Count me in,

I'll either see you at J28 or South Mimms.

(I'll be the one with the flashing dashpod!!)

Cheers

Ray.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > planning to go there on the Sunday  leaving M25 junction 29 at a 7-8ish in the morning.
> ...


Chris dont worry mate im gunna be billy no mates on my way up also.
Was worried i was going to be the only one going on my own and was thinking against it, you have made me feel alot better!

Jamie


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Jamie,

Cool

So do you want to meet us around junction 29 just before 7? So theres you, me, nolive, rayrush. We can meet moley at J28 for 7 and go to meet the others at South Mimms.

Im excited!! 

Chris

PS Im looking forward to seeing your new TTQS!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

junction29 at something to 7 is OK with me.

That sounds really good  looking forward to meeting you guys 

olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Chris

Junction 29 just before 7 sounds good to me, Just one thing we going to meet on the roundabout or where?

Jamie

P.s. also give me a chance to see how i get on with the Recaros on a long trip. cause there not exactly the softest seats ive ever sat in!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Chris
> 
> Junction 29 just before 7 sounds good to me, Just one thing we going to meet on the roundabout or where?
> 
> ...


ah voila monsieur is playing a bit of a show off with his new QS :wink: and is already complaining with the seats being a bit too hard :lol: :lol: :lol:

if you fancy a car swap m8, no problem my blue leather ones are VERY comfortable


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Chris
> 
> Junction 29 just before 7 sounds good to me, Just one thing we going to meet on the roundabout or where?
> 
> ...


Im sure the seats will be fine!! you lucky bedstead, i wish i was getting a new TTQS! 

The best place to probably meet is Junction 28 at the holiday in at Brentwood which is right on the M25, there no place i can really think we can meet at J29, except the A127/M25 roundabout, which is a bit dangerous if we have to stop and wait.

Let me know what you guys think.

Chris


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

Im sure the seats will be fine!! you lucky bedstead, i wish i was getting a new TTQS! 

The best place to probably meet is Junction 28 at the holiday in at Brentwood which is right on the M25, there no place i can really think we can meet at J29, except the A127/M25 roundabout, which is a bit dangerous if we have to stop and wait.

Let me know what you guys think.

Chris[/quote]

I know the Holiday Inn, it's quite a good idea indeed.

Can't waitttttttttttttttttttttt 

olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes Yes the holiday inn will be perfect

as for swapping erm hmmmmmmmm erm nope 

the seats actually seem to get more comfortable the longer you sit in them, but not been on a journey of over 2 hours in one yet so we wil find out..i sure they will be great.........wont they :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes Yes the holiday inn will be perfect

as for swapping erm hmmmmmmmm erm nope 

the seats actually seem to get more comfortable the longer you sit in them, but not been on a journey of over 2 hours in one yet so we wil find out..i sure they will be great.........wont they :? 

Back to meeting only problem im having with it is ive got to get u about 5am on a sunday


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Yes Yes the holiday inn will be perfect
> 
> as for swapping erm hmmmmmmmm erm nope
> 
> ...


right, a bit disapointed with a no go for the car swap....a wife swap then?????I'm joking, I'm joking  

5 in the morning on a Sunday, well no pain no gain :lol: I'm sure it's woth it, it's going to be a memorable day :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Yes the holiday inn will be perfect
> ...


Hmmmm wife swap sounds good beings i havnt got a wife, ill have all the fun  :wink:

Yeah im thinking of a case of red bull and a box of pro plus, should keep me pretty wired lol


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Maybe i should get a alarm call!!!!!!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> Back to meeting only problem im having with it is ive got to get u about 5am on a sunday


Olivier,

Where abouts are you in Essex then?, i presumed we were all close 'ish to the meeting place  . If you want to leave it a bit later then ive got no problems with that, however we will miss the meet at South Mimms.

Having to get up early is part of the day out!, but 5'ish is too early fo me anyway, or do you spend a couple of hours doing your hair! :wink: 

Chris


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Back to meeting only problem im having with it is ive got to get u about 5am on a sunday
> ...


Chris that was me that posted that! and yes it takes me 2 hours to do my hair  i'll have to get up at 5 cause i will take a shower sit down watch some tv get up spray my smellies on sit down and watch osme more tv then do my hair then watch some more tv and so on and so.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Chris that was me that posted that! and yes it takes me 2 hours to do my hair  i'll have to get up at 5 cause i will take a shower sit down watch some tv get up spray my smellies on sit down and watch osme more tv then do my hair then watch some more tv and so on and so.


Sorry mate, i misread 

:lol: :lol: I really dont feel so sorry for you know, what is there to watch at 5 in the morning :lol: :lol: A rerun of Trisha! :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Back to meeting only problem im having with it is ive got to get u about 5am on a sunday
> ...


I'm in Hornchurch so I will be over there at a 7ish indeed. will not wake up at 5 in the morning for sure!!!!!

I think it would be a good idea at some point to swap mobile numbers just in case an alarm call don't work (one for u Jamie :wink: )

what do you reckon, PM them to each other????

olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oi whats wrong with trisha  

Olivier great idea i was thinking the same thing!

Jamie


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

you both have PM. Olivier you may have more than 1 as i sent it both by accident.  

I was going to add our names to the North London cruise thread, meeting at South Mimms.

Theres us 3, plus Rayrush that i am aware of. Yayy!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So ok then the definates are ( drum roll )

Me  
Nolive
Renton

I've PM'ed Moley as he lives in Brentwood not heard back yet.

Is there anyone else that fancies it, come on gotta be more considering the number of TT's in Essex 

Jamie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> you both have PM. Olivier you may have more than 1 as i sent it both by accident.
> 
> I was going to add our names to the North London cruise thread, meeting at South Mimms.
> 
> ...


Good idea Chris as we are pssing south mimms might aswell pop in, esp if the seats arnt comfy  or if someone forgot to go to the bathroom 

Jamie


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > you both have PM. Olivier you may have more than 1 as i sent it both by accident.
> ...


Added 

see thread here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 8&start=15

Chris


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

O'k Moley just pm me so thats another

so its now

GenocidalDuck
Renton 
Nolive
Moley
Rayrush.....maybe?

O.k. this is getting better,i'd best download the song from the cult film CONVOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=guitarist.gif] Weve got a great big convoy TTing through the Day......CONVOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> you both have PM. Olivier you may have more than 1 as i sent it both by accident.
> 
> I was going to add our names to the North London cruise thread, meeting at South Mimms.
> 
> ...


Chris,

not received and PM from you yet. Can you try again.

As per meeting the North London guys, aren't they posh people over there :evil: not sure they will accept a poor, ordinary people (and french!!!) like me in the CONVOY   

right, seriously, it sounds really good. I will PM my phone number later today and I'm looking forward for some fun on the M25 8)

Olivier

PS: Jamie, you're not the only one who is to experience some uncomfy ride during the cruise because I'm doing my suspensions today with some firmer KONI shocks&springs 8) 8) 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > you both have PM. Olivier you may have more than 1 as i sent it both by accident.
> ...


Olivier

Now you just showing off 

Eh that cant be right a frenchman showing awf hmmmmmmmmm  
:lol: 
Jamie


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

eh maybe silly question but who's coordinating with the North London guys to meet up at South Mimms????


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Erm you are 

Chris put our names down on the south mimms list

i think there meeting at 7 30 so that gives us plenty of time to get there

Jamie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Olivier we are on the north london list

Jamie


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Erm you are
> 
> Chris put our names down on the south mimms list
> 
> ...


right, that was a silly question then 

is the car sorted yet?

olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Erm you are
> ...


Yes thanks for asking

Picked it up about 5ish been blasting around in it for a few hours now home for a pit stop something to eat then ill go out later when theres a little less traffic on the road.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Congrats Duck on your new baby. Get the pics rolling 8)

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Come on Essex TT'ers there must be thousands of you out there, or do i just imagine i pass at least 10 aday. Join our little 5 car cruise to Gaydon so we can turn it into a convoy. ( oh crap im humming the convoy song again, wont be able to get that out of my head for a while now ! ).

Everyone is welcome

7am
M25 J28/A12 Holiday inn/the old posthouse take exit on roundabout into Brentwood, Holiday Inn comes up just on your right!

List so far is!

GenocidalDuck 
Renton 
Nolive 
Moley 
Rayrush

Jamie


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looks like just the 5 of us then


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like just the 5 of us then


quite disappointing indeed  but not surprising for me.

since I move to Essex and bought the TT, I tried to wave or flash the drivers I met on the road with very little success 

I was at a pub The Harrow in Hornchurch last night, a blue roadster and a silver coupe were there but impossible to get in touch with their owners.

it works better with blonde girls driving Ford fiestas, I don't know why :wink:

Anyway, a bit disappointing again but as we say in french "les meilleurs seront la-bas a Gaydon"

so see u in Brentwood then after a good saturday afternoon dedicated to car wash, inside and outside 8) 8) 8) you won't miss the most beautiful Bleu Denim coupÃ© ever....well except for the wheels


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I will meet up with you guys at South Mimms. 8)


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

dee said:


> I will meet up with you guys at South Mimms. 8)


your new sig looks really cool  see u on sunday then :lol:

PS: Elite sorted my tyres  ....but I'm lighter of 200quid now :evil:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

cheers Olivier  it was an experiment for a wind up I'm planning... you havent got a side view picture of a TTR do you - preferably YELLOW 

ouch Â£200  what did you get done?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi guys,

I'm now back in circulation after a hectic week at work, but I've still not got my car back :x The new ECU part is in, but I haven't heard anything yet.

I've got all my fingers crossed.

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> cheers Olivier  it was an experiment for a wind up I'm planning... you havent got a side view picture of a TTR do you - preferably YELLOW
> 
> ouch Â£200  what did you get done?


Ahhh me thinks dee would rather the mini in the sig be a roadster


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

our survey said :

urrrgghhh urrrrhhhhhhh! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Doh!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

dee said:


> cheers Olivier  it was an experiment for a wind up I'm planning... you havent got a side view picture of a TTR do you - preferably YELLOW
> 
> ouch Â£200  what did you get done?


sorry but me driving a blue denim coupÃ©, I haven't taken any pictures of a roadster.....its'a girl's car anyway :wink: and I'm quite a (french)bloke  convertible are definitively not appealing to me except when a blonde girl drives it :lol:

the Â£200 are for two brand new eagle F1 tyres  and yes there was quite a problem with both of them on my car and it needed to be sorted urgently. thanks to to you again and to keith obviously :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

oh well...

not bother at all!

see you Sunday 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wooooo Hooooo. I've got the car back and all seems well, so there's nothing stopping me now. 


genocidalduck said:


> 7am
> M25 J28/A12 Holiday inn/the old posthouse take exit on roundabout into Brentwood, Holiday Inn comes up just on your right!


It's actually on the LEFT as you come up from the M25 

Right, I'm off to wash the car. See you all at 7:00 tomorrow morning.

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> Wooooo Hooooo. I've got the car back and all seems well, so there's nothing stopping me now.
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> ...


Wooooooo hoooooooooooo Glad all is well see you in the morning then

I know its on the left  just testing....honest


----------

